# Kuhli loaches and Plants



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I know Kuhli Loaches burrow in substrate. Do I have to worry about them digging up my HC, or any other plants?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have two kuhli loaches in my 72g. No real problems. They have dug up some HC, but for the most part it's been fine. Only real issue is they mix my eco with my sand where they meet.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> I have two kuhli loaches in my 72g. No real problems. They have dug up some HC, but for the most part it's been fine. Only real issue is they mix my eco with my sand where they meet.


Oh, that could be a bummer. I should probably wait till my HC is grown out to where I want it to be then huh? It probably is easier to dig out lil patches of it then a big mat of it. And thanks for the reply


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The only time I've seen my Khuli's burrow in the substrate is when I was trying to net them. I've never had a problem with them uprooting foreground plants before.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok thanks trenac, I will probably pick 3 up soon.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never had a problem with them burrowing either as long as you have a nice hiding place for them, like a rock or piece of driftwood.

My biggest problem with HC has been Cory's nosing around it it.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't noticed any problems with my kuhli loaches digging up plants, even shallowly rooted ones. I've noticed they like hiding under a 4 by 7" patch of anubias nana petite I've weighted down and am using as a foreground. It's cool to suddenly see a whiskered face peering out between the leaves. As long as you have hiding spots for them you should be okay.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Whether Kuhli loaches borrow is really based on the substrate you have. I've seen mine borrow many times in my pool-sand based tank. Whether they borrow or not they will still uproot some foreground plants until the roots get more established.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got a sand substrate and have Never seen mine burrow in the tank. Then again my plants are pretty thick in some places and they've got stuff to hide under.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I have the perfect piece of driftwood for them. I also have Eco Complete substrate.


----------

